# Goodbye Cruel World!



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

So I took advantage of circumstances that seemed auspicious and unloaded the car I bought for Rideshare. So Uber/ Lyft will no longer be able to exploit my services. I'm officially back on the retirement couch. My dear wife will likely regret pushing me to make this call, too bad for her!

Of course I'll stick around here for a bit.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You'll be Back !


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Yeah, nah, I'm done driving. It was fun while it lasted and I like to leave in a high note. Given the current political climate, I may just release attachments to physical things and adopt a nomadic existence. Maybe I'll even buy a camel.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Sep 5, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> Yeah, nah, I'm done driving. It was fun while it lasted and I like to leave in a high note. Given the current political climate, I may just release attachments to physical things and adopt a nomadic existence. Maybe I'll even buy a camel.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Of course I'll stick around here for a bit.


Must you?


----------

